#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Παρουσιάστε δικές σας αρχιτεκτονικές και άλλες κατασκευές.

## seismic

Είναι ωραίο να παρουσιάσουμε εδώ αρχιτεκτονικές κατασκευές οι οποίες σχεδιάστηκαν από τα μέλη του φόρουμ!

----------


## seismic

picture share


img host


upload an image


image upload with preview


upload png


image upload no resize


free upload pictures

----------


## Xάρης

ήταν καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα άλμπουμ του eMichanikos.gr.
Κλικ στο "*Το Προφίλ μου*" (πάνω πάνω) και μετά στο "*Περισσότερα*" της ενότητας "*Άλμπουμ*" της αριστερής στήλης.

----------

seismic

----------

